# le chargeur ne charge plus



## kadav (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis novice en mac, je viens d'acheter le mien d'occasion pour voir si cela me convient.
les premiers jours rien à signaler,
depuis hier matin, le voyant sur le chargeur ne s'allume plus il me marque "aucune recharge en cours" mais la batterie ne se décharge pas.
Hors secteur il me reste 1 heure d'autonomie.
J'ai peut être fait une fausse manipulation,
Merci d'avance de votre aide et bonne fête de fin d'année à tous


----------



## C@cTuS (30 Décembre 2011)

Ca dépend quel macbook pro tu as, mais si tu as une batterie amovible , tu devrais l enlever , déconnecter le chargeur et rester appuyer dix secondes sur le bouton power . Ensuite rebranche tout pour voir .


----------



## kadav (30 Décembre 2011)

non ce n'est pas une batterie amovible, il y a plusieurs petites vis en dessous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------

j'ai trouvé un prit bouton sur le coté gauche avec des points vert allumé quand il n'est pas sur secteur , j'ai débranché, maintenu enfoncé pendant 10 sec et retranché mais cela ne change rien


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Décembre 2011)

kadav a dit:


> non ce n'est pas une batterie amovible, il y a plusieurs petites vis en dessous
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h23 ----------
> 
> j'ai trouvé un prit bouton sur le coté gauche avec des points vert allumé quand il n'est pas sur secteur , j'ai débranché, maintenu enfoncé pendant 10 sec et retranché mais cela ne change rien



Il m'arrive d'avoir ce PB. fait bouger la prise connectée a l'ordo (un faux contact peut être.)


----------



## escaffre (30 Décembre 2011)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose sur un MacBook Pro Core2Duo, il ne se chargeait plus.
Les redémarrages, démontage batterie et autres manipulations ne changeait rien.
En rechargeant Léopard (CD + mises à jours classiques), tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Décembre 2011)

escaffre a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose sur un MacBook Pro Core2Duo, il ne se chargeait plus.
> Les redémarrages, démontage batterie et autres manipulations ne changeait rien.
> En rechargeant Léopard (CD + mises à jours classiques), tout est redevenu normal.



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
9a pourait t'interesser.

Ou alors nettoie simplement la prise femelle sur le coté de l'ordo (rien qu'en soufflant dedans (moi ça a remarché comme ça))


----------



## escaffre (30 Décembre 2011)

BestMBP a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
> ça pourait t'interesser.



Merci pour le rappel du SMC, en l'occurrence, dans mon cas, ce n'était pas lui, mais faut y penser quand tout a été inutilement tenté.


----------



## kadav (30 Décembre 2011)

merci a tous, je suis actuelement au bureau , je vais essayer tout ca se soir,
recharger leopard m'enbeterais beaucoup car je maitrise trop peu mac pour le moment, il y a 4 jours que j'y suis 
Ma femme vient de me dire qu'hier un trombonne c'est aimenté sur la prise , elle ne la pas vu et la mise sur le mac, cela peut cramer quelque chose? peut etre un fusible interne ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

reinitialisation du smc faite, nettoyage cosse faite, toujours pas de charge, le petit voyant orange et vert sur le chargeur ne s'allume pas,
vous avez d'autres idées?


----------



## Breizh44 (31 Décembre 2011)

kadav a dit:


> merci a tous, je suis actuelement au bureau , je vais essayer tout ca se soir,
> recharger leopard m'enbeterais beaucoup car je maitrise trop peu mac pour le moment, il y a 4 jours que j'y suis
> Ma femme vient de me dire qu'hier un trombonne c'est aimenté sur la prise , elle ne la pas vu et la mise sur le mac, cela peut cramer quelque chose? peut etre un fusible interne ?
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> ...



Apeler le service technique voir si le chargeur est pas mort. Si c'est ça c'est pas complique sinon on verra.


----------



## kadav (31 Décembre 2011)

le service technique doit me tel a 12h30
Voici ce que coconut m'indique

curent charge 3607 
maxcharge 4686 
curen capacity 4686 
design capacity 5450 
macbook pro 5.5 
batterie load cycle 257 
temperature 30 degres 
power charge , quelques fois 0 ou 0.7 ou 15.4 watt 
merci d'avance de votre aide

Vous ne trouvez pas bizarre le power charge?


----------



## escaffre (31 Décembre 2011)

Le fait que Coconut puisse voir passer quelque chose est bizarre, il n'y aurait rien si le chargeur était raide.

D'autre part, le fait qu'on n'ait ni le voyant ni l'indication de charge par le Mac pousse à penser que c'est le Mac qui n'est plus capable de voir la charge et donc de la gérer.

Je ne connais pas le principe de fonctionnement de Coconut, je supposais qu'il n'inventait rien et qu'il ne pouvait que se servir des indications fournies par le Mac.
Ce que tu indiques me laisse donc sans idées valables, je ne peux que réitérer la proposition de ré-installer le système puisque chez moi, ça avait tout résolu. (mais je n'avais pas lancé Coconut)

Ré-installer Léopard est beaucoup plus simple que ré-installer un systèmes sur un PC
Il faut bien sûr suivre le conseil de faire une sauvegarde préalable, si tu utilises Time Machine, y'a pas grand chose à faire, suffit de lancer la dernière !
Ensuite, il suffit de redémarrer sur le CD qui contient le système (mettre le CD avant de redémarrer) en actionnant la touche C  dès que le Mac s'éteint.
Rappel : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459-fr 

Comme il arrive parfois que le MacBook n'obéisse pas à ce genre commande, on peut aussi choisir le CD dans la rubrique "Démarrage" des *Préférences Système* (partie Système), et redémarrer.

C'est alors assez rapide si on procède par migration de ce qui est sauvé sur le disque de Time Machine, le plus long étant de faire les mises à jours successives, tous ceux qui n'ont vu que des PC se refaire une virginité seront ébahis de revoir tout à sa place comme si rien ne s'était passé.

NOTA
Si tu n'utilises pas Time Machine, télécharger CCC (Carbon Copie Cloner) et cloner le Mac sur un disque externe.


----------

